# Diferença entre o clima temperado marítimo e o Norte Litoral, faixa atlântica?



## litorallover (31 Mar 2013 às 20:33)

Embora eu saiba que todo o território português do Continente esteja classificado como mediterrânico, se bem que não é puro em todos os locais, notei que a faixa atlântica do Norte Litoral tem muitas parecenças ao clima temperado marítimo, tais como reduzida amplitude térmica anual e chuva abundante durante a maioria do ano  . De facto a ausência de precipitação no verão foi a única característica mediterrânica que eu notei no Norte Litoral.
Que mais características do clima oceânico o Norte Litoral tem? Tem mais características oceânicas ou mediterrânicas?


----------



## Agreste (1 Abr 2013 às 09:15)

litorallover disse:


> Embora eu saiba que todo o território português do Continente esteja classificado como mediterrânico, se bem que não é puro em todos os locais, notei que a faixa atlântica do Norte Litoral tem muitas parecenças ao clima temperado marítimo, tais como reduzida amplitude térmica anual e chuva abundante durante a maioria do ano  . De facto a ausência de precipitação no verão foi a única característica mediterrânica que eu notei no Norte Litoral.
> Que mais características do clima oceânico o Norte Litoral tem? Tem mais características oceânicas ou mediterrânicas?



Se és de Moledo sabes bem que não há clima mediterranico no norte litoral.


----------



## litorallover (16 Jul 2013 às 00:26)

Agreste disse:


> Se és de Moledo sabes bem que não há clima mediterranico no norte litoral.



Mas oceânico também não é....


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Jul 2013 às 01:05)

> O clima de Portugal Continental, segundo a classificação de Koppen, divide-se em duas regiões: uma de clima temperado com Inverno chuvoso e Verão seco e quente (Csa) e outra de clima temperado com Inverno chuvoso e Verão seco e pouco quente (Csb).






> Csa - clima com temperatura no mês mais frio abaixo de 18°C; nos três meses mais frios maiores que -3°C; no mês mais quente maior ou igual a 22°C;
> Csb - clima com temperatura no mês mais frio abaixo de 18°C; nos três meses mais frios maiores que -3°C; no mês mais quente menor de 22°C.





> Clima oceânico, também por vezes chamado clima temperado marítimo (Cfb, Cwb e Cfc), é um tipo de clima que ocorre em regiões afastadas das grandes massas continentais e nas margens ocidentais situadas nas latitudes médias e altas.
> 
> Nas regiões com clima oceânico as chuvas são abundantes e bem distribuídas ao longo de todo o ano, sendo o verão bastante fresco e (h)úmido.



http://www.ipma.pt/pt/educativa/tempo.clima/index.jsp?page=clima.pt.xml
http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clima_mediterrânico
http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clima_oceânico


----------



## belem (16 Jul 2013 às 14:37)

Mapas completos neste link:


http://pendientedemigracion.ucm.es/info/cif/form/tb_med.htm


----------



## frederico (16 Jul 2013 às 16:53)

O Noroeste português tem dois meses secos. Mas faz parte da Europa Eurossiberiana. Em todos os aspecto é Europa Média e não Europa do Sul, excepto no facto de ter dois meses secos no Verão. Quem o disse foi Orlando Ribeiro.


----------



## duero (17 Jul 2013 às 16:43)

En realidad los climas temperados maritimos o oceanicos tienen mínimo de precipitacion en verano, practicamente todos, o pueden tener todos los meses con precipitaciones similares.


----------



## james (7 Out 2013 às 11:38)

litorallover disse:


> Embora eu saiba que todo o território português do Continente esteja classificado como mediterrânico, se bem que não é puro em todos os locais, notei que a faixa atlântica do Norte Litoral tem muitas parecenças ao clima temperado marítimo, tais como reduzida amplitude térmica anual e chuva abundante durante a maioria do ano  . De facto a ausência de precipitação no verão foi a única característica mediterrânica que eu notei no Norte Litoral.
> Que mais características do clima oceânico o Norte Litoral tem? Tem mais características oceânicas ou mediterrânicas?



  Ausência de precipitação no verão  ?  No Litoral Norte ?  Quando ?   

Vivo no Litoral Norte desde que nasci à 37 anos e nunca vi um verão sem precipitação .  

O clima cá é oceânico com alguma influência mediterrânica .   Agora vagas de calor no verão até a Inglaterra e a Holanda as tiveram este ano , por exemplo .


----------



## AnDré (7 Out 2013 às 12:34)

james disse:


> Ausência de precipitação no verão  ?  No Litoral Norte ?  Quando ?
> 
> Vivo no Litoral Norte desde que nasci à 37 anos e nunca vi um verão sem precipitação .
> 
> O clima cá é oceânico com alguma influência mediterrânica .   Agora vagas de calor no verão até a Inglaterra e a Holanda as tiveram este ano , por exemplo .



Se fosse oceânico, não terias uma estação seca.
No litoral norte há precipitação no verão, mas é vertiginosamente menor, quando comparada com as restantes estações. E isso não acontece nos países que referiste.

Por isso, quanto muito, o clima no litoral norte é Mediterrânico com influência oceânica.


----------



## james (11 Out 2013 às 16:00)

AnDré disse:


> Se fosse oceânico, não terias uma estação seca.
> No litoral norte há precipitação no verão, mas é vertiginosamente menor, quando comparada com as restantes estações. E isso não acontece nos países que referiste.
> 
> Por isso, quanto muito, o clima no litoral norte é Mediterrânico com influência oceânica.



 Eu penso que a existência ou não de um estação seca não é a única variante para definir o tipo de clima . 

Se é verdade que se verifica uma estação seca que dura cerca de 2 meses ( embora apenas um mês com uma precipitação média abaixo de 30 mm ) , também não é menos verdade que a precipitação não se concentra no inverno , distribui - se abundantemente de outubro a junho  e em termos de temperatura , embora o inverno não tenha o rigor de países como a França , Benelux , Reino Unido ou a Irlanda , também não é propriamente suave . 

Na minha modesta opinião , o clima ,pelo menos no Alto Minho e estando interligado com a Galiza litoral tem muito mais de oceânico que mediterrânico . 

Mas isto não é nenhuma verdade absoluta , é apenas a minha opinião pessoal .


----------

